# Bostream Istream - Loginerfarenhet?

## Fluffy`

Jag sitter här med Telia ADSL och loggar in med lfck (LF Connection Keeper). Jag fungerar på att byta till Bostream Istream pga lägre månadskostnad och det är endast en större sak som stoppar, PPPoE-loginen.

Jag har hittat en PPPoE-loginpryl vid namn rp-pppoe i Portage samt Bostream sa att den fanns då man frågade lite.

Hur fungerar det att logga in hos Bostream Istream med PPPoE? Vilken PPPoE-loginsak använder ni? Jag har ett modem utan någon PPPoE-loginsak (D-Link 300i-något) så det blir att logga in på min garderobsdator (Router m.m.)

Tacksam för svar...

----------

## cato`

Kanskje du synes https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=77326 er interesant?

----------

## Fluffy`

 *cato` wrote:*   

> Kanskje du synes https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=77326 er interesant?

 

Tack men endå inte.  :Smile:  Det var inte riktigt det jag sökte. Jag undrade om någon hade erfarenhet av just Bostream Istream-uppkopplingen i Gentoo. Om, vilken mjukvara använde dom.

----------

## Anime_Fan

Med tanke på att mitt modem sköter allt pppoe, så går det jättefint.

Det ska inte vara något problem för dig heller.

Saker att tänka på innan du byter till Bostream:

* Dynamiska IPn. De får alla IPn från bredband.skanova.com. Går ibland mycket trögt att surfa. Kolla http://myftp.sjoelund.net/update.php - ibland klarar inte mina cron-jobb av att kalla på hemsidor. Ibland har du 3 IPn på en timma, trots att du haft alla datorer bakom routern igång 3 månader i sträck. *Suck*

* Mailserver. Bered dig på att dra igång Postfix om du inte vill köpa deras SMTP/POP3-tjänst för 15 spänn i månaden. Notera att deras SMTP inte tillåter andra FROM-adresser än @*.bostream.se, så har du någon annan är det kört.

Fixa igång en mailserver innan du byter - deras support skickar dock snällt ut WINDOWS-SMTP-klienter om du frågar snällt (även om du säger att du kör Linux).

* Om du stöder Bostream stöder du åtminstone inte Telia fullt ut.

----------

## Fluffy`

 *Anime_Fan wrote:*   

> Med tanke på att mitt modem sköter allt pppoe, så går det jättefint.
> 
> Det ska inte vara något problem för dig heller.
> 
> Saker att tänka på innan du byter till Bostream:
> ...

 

1. Dynamiska IP-nummer. Det har jag nu med. Mitt IP-nummer byts iofs inte alls ofta. Byts nedrans ställan. Har väl haft maximalt 10 nummer sedan jag skaffade Telia ADSL, sommaren 2002. Telia 500 och Bostream Istream skall begge ligga på Skanovas nät så det borde bli lika sällan IP-byten här. Hur ofta IP-nummret byts beror nog lite på hur många som är kopplade på stationen. Jag bor i en liten ort med runt 1000 personer i.  :Smile: 

2. Får man inte använda externa SMTP-servrar som t.ex home.se smtp-server? Jag känner inte för att använda deras mail och känner inte för att sätta upp någon mailserver här i hemmet.

3. Jo... Känner för att köra Bostream lite för att det inte är Telia, iaf inte 100%. Använder ju Skanovas nät som är Teliaägt och Bostream använder ju Skanovas nät så ja...

----------

## Anime_Fan

```
1. Dynamiska IP-nummer. Det har jag nu med. Mitt IP-nummer byts iofs inte alls ofta. Byts nedrans ställan. Har väl haft maximalt 10 nummer sedan jag skaffade Telia ADSL, sommaren 2002. Telia 500 och Bostream Istream skall begge ligga på Skanovas nät så det borde bli lika sällan IP-byten här. Hur ofta IP-nummret byts beror nog lite på hur många som är kopplade på stationen. Jag bor i en liten ort med runt 1000 personer i. :)
```

Tja, om man ändå fick olika IPn som var i samma IP-range, så skulle jag väl vara nöjd. Med Telia hade man i alla fall statisk.statisk.statisk.dynamisk... Jag har 213/81.64/224.*.*

```
2. Får man inte använda externa SMTP-servrar som t.ex home.se smtp-server? Jag känner inte för att använda deras mail och känner inte för att sätta upp någon mailserver här i hemmet.
```

Visst. Använder du en extern server som tillåter anslutning från vilken avsändare som helst så. Förhoppningsvis kräver väl home.se autensiering?

Om de börjar spärra andra smtp-servrar kan man ju inte köra någon själv, så.

Du sa att du hade Telia, så jag förmodade väl att du använde dig av Telias SMTP (som bara fungerar inifrån Telias egna nät).

----------

## 59729

Skumt varför så många olika, jag har haft comhem (som jag tycker suger) med samma nummer hela den tiden och det har funnits perioder när jag inte har varit uppkopplad på veckor utan att dom har bytt. Och japp det är dynamiskt

EDIT: oops ursäkta, såg att det var en ganska gammal tråd nu

----------

